# Cuban Trogon



## Glenn Bartley (Dec 19, 2014)

Greetings everyone,

I spent the past three weeks travelling around Cuba. What a fantastic country!

I thought I'd start with the national bird of Cuba the Cuban Trogon or as it is known locally "Tocororo".

What makes the Cuban Trogon so distinct from other trogons is its crazy tail. In this image the bird was hanging out in a tree calling. All of a sudden another male flew in to the same tree and the bird I was focussed on did this crazy threat display showing off his tail feathers incredibly well. Awesome!

Looking forward to sharing more from Cuba soon!

Happy holidays everyone.

On a side note this was my first trip with the new 7D mark II and it performed really well 

















Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Shutter speed: 1/400 sec
Aperture: 5.6
ISO: 800
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM +1.4x III


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2014)

Very nice series Glenn. 


Happy holidays.


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 19, 2014)

Wow, Glenn!
I've never seen any bird similar to that. Impressive.


----------



## ooF Fighters (Dec 19, 2014)

Wow, nice shots. And what a great find. Those colors on the belly side... that bird belongs in the states. We're so close.


----------



## Bennymiata (Dec 19, 2014)

And now that Obama is going to warm up relations between the US and Cuba, more Americans can soon go there and enjoy their birds.


Lovely shots!


----------



## No Mayo (Dec 19, 2014)

Stunningly beautiful!!! Thanks so much for posting such wonderful images!!!


----------



## candc (Dec 20, 2014)

Bennymiata said:


> And now that Obama is going to warm up relations between the US and Cuba, more Americans can soon go there and enjoy their birds.
> 
> 
> Lovely shots!



and more importantly we will be able to enjoy cuban cohibas without having to import them from switzerland.

great shots glenn, its nice to see you posting here and i look forward to more. your website is a great resource for bird photographers.


----------



## Glenn Bartley (Dec 20, 2014)

candc said:


> Bennymiata said:
> 
> 
> > And now that Obama is going to warm up relations between the US and Cuba, more Americans can soon go there and enjoy their birds.
> ...



Thank you!


----------

